# Convert TiVo to AVI on my Mac



## amar.okhai (Dec 8, 2011)

Is there a way I can connect TiVo to my Mac and convert the programs into a fomat I can add to my iTunes library?


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

No not directly. Direct download from the Tivo will never work in this country like it does in the US, since our copyright laws are stronger.

If you can get a capture card that accepts SCART output you can backup in SD to the mac... Won't be great quality though.


----------

